# Venison Jerky In a Smoker



## Venison Junky (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello,
I am looking to make venison jerky in my smoker (using the meat eater recipe). I recently had a smoker handed down to me. It is a master forge propane smoker. I have gotten the smoker to the proper temperature (160-175) however after at least a half hour it doesn't seem like any smoke is being produced. I was wondering if anyone could give my some pointers.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 22, 2020)

What are you verifying temps with, a reliable digital? It may not be getting as hot as you think.  My MES 40 use to have a hard time getting chips to smoke under 200°.
Those are good temps to stick around for making jerky.

Oh, Welcome to the Forum


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 22, 2020)

Welcome aboard. I'm not familiar with your smoker, but if you can get (confirmed) temps in the 160°s, that is a good starting place for jerky.   And here is a thought..., instead of working too hard on the smoker temp you can adjust the thickness of the slices while you are in the experimental stages and at least get a feel for flavor and texture of your jerky.

As far as  smoky flavor goes, strips of jerky have a lot of exposed surfaces.  So a little smoke (sometimes almost invisible)  goes a loooong way.  I would start with the 'less is more better' philosophy for a few batches and see how you like it.  Then decide if you want a more smokey flavor.


----------



## Venison Junky (Dec 22, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> What are you verifying temps with, a reliable digital? It may not be getting as hot as you think.  My MES 40 use to have a hard time getting chips to smoke under 200°.
> Those are good temps to stick around for making jerky.
> 
> Oh, Welcome to the Forum


I'm waiting on a digital probe thermometer to come in the mail so right now I am using an oven thermometer that hangs inside the smoker.


----------



## Venison Junky (Dec 22, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Welcome aboard. I'm not familiar with your smoker, but if you can get (confirmed) temps in the 160°s, that is a good starting place for jerky.   And here is a thought..., instead of working too hard on the smoker temp you can adjust the thickness of the slices while you are in the experimental stages and at least get a feel for flavor and texture of your jerky.
> 
> As far as  smoky flavor goes, strips of jerky have a lot of exposed surfaces.  So a little smoke (sometimes almost invisible)  goes a loooong way.  I would start with the 'less is more better' philosophy for a few batches and see how you like it.  Then decide if you want a more smokey flavor.


The lowest I have recorded is 175. I was thinking if I close the air vents to the flame a little more I might be able to get it closer to 160. I am just unsure if the chips are smoking or not. I let the chips soak in water for roughly 20 minutes before I started the smoker. Should I try using dry chips?


----------



## kentucky fisherman (Dec 22, 2020)

So, did you fire up your wood chips, chunks or pellets outside the smoker? I use a propane torch to get mine really going good, let the flames extinguish and then let the wood smoke for 15-20 minutes out in the fresh air, where things can equalize a little. Then stick the wood inside the smoker. Works for me. And as thirdeye pointed out, damp jerky soaks up the smoke really well, so don't go overboard.


----------



## Venison Junky (Dec 22, 2020)

kentucky fisherman said:


> So, did you fire up your wood chips, chunks or pellets outside the smoker? I use a propane torch to get mine really going good, let the flames extinguish and then let the wood smoke for 15-20 minutes out in the fresh air, where things can equalize a little. Then stick the wood inside the smoker. Works for me. And as thirdeye pointed out, damp jerky soaks up the smoke really well, so don't go overboard.



The only thing I did to the chips before putting them in the smoker was soak them in water for twenty minutes. I was under the impression that I wanted the chips to smolder, but I'm brand new to smoking meats so I don't know.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 23, 2020)

Don't soak your chips.  If it seems that they are burning up to quick, you can add a "little" moisture. I did that with my old King Kooker propane smoker. Couldn't keep temps low enough in that unit for making jerky and fish, so gave it to my brother .


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 23, 2020)

I couldn’t get my master built smoker to produce smoke at that temperature I had so buy  the tray


A-MAZE-N Tube Smokers and Boxes
5 X 8 Smoker Maze


----------



## Venison Junky (Dec 23, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Don't soak your chips.  If it seems that they are burning up to quick, you can add a "little" moisture. I did that with my old King Kooker propane smoker. Couldn't keep temps low enough in that unit for making jerky and fish, so gave it to my brother .





pa42phigh said:


> I couldn’t get my master built smoker to produce smoke at that temperature I had so buy  the tray
> 
> 
> A-MAZE-N Tube Smokers and Boxes
> 5 X 8 Smoker Maze


I tried with unsoaked chips and I was able to get it to produce smoke but at the lowest heat setting it was sitting around 200 degrees. I'm going to try to play around with the air intake to see if I can get the temperature lower.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 23, 2020)

It was very difficult to keep the low temps, would keep getting flameout. That was the reason I passed it on. Good luck.


----------

